# String rechtsbündig/ linksbündig füllen



## beso (21. Februar 2006)

hallo zusammen, 

habe ein kleines problem. ich möchte einen txt_ag (Textbox) prüffen ob 8 Zeichen( "F")s verhanden sind falls nicht rechtsbündig mit "0" füllen. Falls mehr als 8 Zeichen -->  schneide restliche Zeichen. 
kann mir jemand helfen... danke im vorraus ...


----------



## deepthroat (21. Februar 2006)

Hi.

Du könntest das z.B. so machen
	
	
	



```
if Len(text) < 8 then
  text = String(8 - Len(text), "0") & text
end if
```

Wenn der Text numerisch ist könntest du auch die Format Funktion verwenden (aber dein Text besteht nur aus "F" Zeichen - hab ich das richtig verstanden?)

Gruß


----------



## Shakie (21. Februar 2006)

Damit man maximal 8 Zeichen in eine Textbox eingeben kann solltest du einfach die MaxLength-Eigenschaft auf 8 stellen.


----------

